

Show HN: A simple, easy on the ears, white noise app just in time for finals - capnhooke
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.davidcox.virtualearplugs

======
capnhooke
All of the other white noise apps on the Play Store sound awful to me. Virtual
Earplugs uses Brownian noise instead of regular white noise which makes it
better at blocking out conversations and is more pleasant to listen to (in my
opinion).

If you've got loud coworkers, roommates, or kids, give it a download! (It's
free.)

This is my first published app so feedback is appreciated.

------
n2j3
I use chroma doze (net.pmarks.chromadoze), but I'll give yours a shot too!
thanks.

